# Golden Delta Alpines Waiting Room



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, since I don't have a Facebook account yet, and a friend of mine wanted any new updates, I thought I would post this thread here.

I will have 8 Alpine does freshening this year, among them only two freshening for the first time.
I am glad the last one to kid is due the first week of May and no later. It is no fun having kids born in Central Texas summer heat!

Photos in this post, of each doe, are all from 2014. Next post will be with current baby bump photos...
Also, all linear appraisal scores and milk stars are from 2014. All milk stars were won on a One Day Milking Competition.

First up is:

-"Kada"
*Provider Goats CS Catydid 1*M-89 VVVV*
Bred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper-83 +EV
Will be 7 years, 7th freshener.
Due Feb. 5- only 8 DAYS LEFT.
Photo:


















-"Cricket"
*Cob Cottage HSJ Cricket Song- 85 +VVV*
Bred to Cob Cottage HKOH Black Kaito- 83 +EV
Will be 3 year, 2nd freshener.
Due Feb. 9- 12 days left.
Photo:


















-"Padme"
*Sand Holler TX Bunny Easter 1*M- 90 VEEE*
Bred to Cob Cottage HKOH Black Kaito- 83 +EV
Will be 4 years, 4th freshener.
Due Feb. 12- 15 days left.
Photo:


















-"Katana"
*Golden Delta BK Katana* 
Bred to Dream-Fire Aurek Botello
Will be yearling FF.
Due Feb. 25- 28 days left.
Photo:










-"Raina"
*Hull's HSTB Rain Forest Rose- 87 +EVE*
Bred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper- 83 +EV
Will be 3 years, 2nd freshener.
Due March 22- 1 month and 17 days left.
Photo:


















-"Bay"
*Hull's HSTB Black Pearl Bay*
Bred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper- 83 +EV
Will be 3 years, 2nd freshener.
Due March 25- 1 month and 20 days left.
Photo (these are Bay's yearling photos, she did not freshen in 2014) :


















-"Jenna"
*Hull's HBN Jenna Vieve 6*M- 86 VV+V*
Bred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper- 83 +EV
Will be 3 years, 2nd freshener.
Due April 17- 2 months and 22 days left.
Photo (she was underweight in these photos, she poured everything she had into making milk, even as an FF. As a reward, she earned her milking star on a One Day Milking Competition.) :


















-"Moka"
*Golden Delta BK Cafe Moka*
Bred to Dream-Fire Aurek Botello
Will be yearling FF.
Due May 3- 3 months and 10 days left.
Photo:










Photos are on my website along with links to their ADGA pedigrees.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, here are photos from today of the first 3 due. I will update with photos of the others when the due date is closer.

First is *Kada, due in 8 days*. 
She has had twins each year the past 3-4 years, and will alternate boy/girl twins or twin girls. I am guessing boy/girl twins this year.
All kids will be available. Her daughter Cricket from the same buck can be seen above.


















Next is *Cricket, due in 12 days*.
She had boy/girl twins her first time. So who knows what she'll have this year. I am guessing twin does.
All kids will also be available. This is also a repeat breeding that I got Katana out of, see above. I am also expecting blacks or cou noirs from this breeding.


















Then, *Padme, due in 15 days*.
Padme had boy/girl twins her first time, two girl/one boy triplets her second time and boy/girl twins her third time. I am guessing and hoping for triplets again! Two girls and one boy...
All bucks will be available. I may retain a doe out of her, second doe will be available.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to be busy. Good luck!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, your girls are gorgeous! Who are they bred to?

Alpines are my favorite. They are so regal and elegant. Even when they squabble lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what they have!  I have 37 more days to wait!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all!
I listed which buck was bred to which doe in the first post above.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful group of goats!!! I have an alpine/lamancha cross this year as a ff and I can't wait to see her after she's freshened! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, milk and honey.
Kada's babies have dropped, but her ligs are still firm...
She may kid a day or two early....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! Kada sure looks pregnant! I'm curious to see if you're going to get another Cou Noir out of Cricket. 

And Padme's kids-they should be really nice!! 

Keep us updated!:leap:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Your Cou Noir is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I know, right?! I am so jealous, LOL!


----------

